# ... bergwerk faunus lsd + manitou spv 320



## RiSC (26. Dezember 2003)

bei meinem bergwerg faunus lsd rahmen war der standart german a daempfer dabei, habe jetzt den manitou spv 320 daempfer, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich ihn richtig montiert habe, der german a daempfer war unten mehr im rahmen inneren .. also dichter zu den speichen hin (...vom werk aus schon so dran montiert gewesen), den manitou spv daempfer kann ich nicht unten innen montieren weil er sich sonst mit der bremscheibe (...hundersechtzig milimeter) ins gehaege kommt. der manitou spv daempfer sitzt jetzt also aussen montiert ... etwas mehr leicht schraeg.  oesen .. nennt man das oesen? die oesen am daempfer (...da wo man die schrauben durch macht) kann man in alle richtungen drehen ... das ist bestimmt nicht gemacht wenn man ihn nicht leicht schraeg einbauen kann. wenn man den daempfer so wie den german a daempfer innen anbringt muss man mit dem schraubenzieher durch die speichen durch um die schraube anziehen zu koennen, irgendwie kompliziert .. von aussen geht das leichter, die zwei dinge lassen mich eigentlich drauf schliessen das man den daempfer von aussen anbringen kann, oder sogar sollte?  und wenn ich mir das ganzre dann noch so angucke und logisch nachdenke sollten die dort endstehenden kraefte beim einfedern sich minimal anders verteilen ... aber was sagt ihr dazu? was sagen die leute von bergwerk dazu?


----------



## RiSC (27. Dezember 2003)

zweiundsiebzig hits bis jetzt .. und keine einzige antwort .. pfft, ihr schreibfaulen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAdrenalin (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo RiSC!
Es ist richtig, dass die Gelenklager am Dämpfer es zulassen ihn wie von dir gezeigt zu montieren, jedoch ist er dafür nicht vorgesehen. Die Dämpfer sollten normalerweise so eingebaut werden, dass sie so geradlinig wie möglich belastet werden - deshalb wird bei uns der Dämpfer immer innen am Ausfallende montiert. Normalerweise passt das auch genau mit der von uns montierten Scheibe ohne dass diese am Dämpfer schleift - wenn man aber eine zu große Scheibe verbaut kann aber durchaus das von dir angesprochene Problem auftreten. Wir verbauen auch 160mm-Scheiben und der SPV-Dämpfer lässt sich innen montieren - wenn auch mit einen geringen Abstand zur Scheibe.
Ich würde dir vorerst mal empfehlen auszutesten, ob der Dämpfer wie er bei dir montiert ist im volleingefederten Zustand (Luft rauslassen) irgendwo anschert (durch die Schrägstellung). Falls dies der Fall ist solltest du ihn auf keinen Fall so fahren, da dann entweder der Dämpfer oder die Schrauben beschädigt werden. Berichte uns von deinem Ergebnis und dann sehen wir mal weiter, ich werde inzwischen mal Rückfrage mit dem Konstrukteur halten was der dazu meint. Denn selbst falls es vom Rahmen her vertretbar ist weiß ich nicht, ob der Dämpfer selbst dafür ausgelegt ist (am besten selbst mal bei Manitou mit diesem Bild nachfragen).

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## daywalker71 (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi Kleiner....

Also, mit den Dämpfern hinten steh ich ja noch auf Kriegsfuß, ich kann ja net alles wissen und da ich ja nun seit bald nem 3/4 Jahr OUT-OF-ORDER bin hab ich mich auch wenig im Bikesektor fortgebildet 

Aber nen Dämpfer sollte die Belastung in der Tat wenn irgendwie möglich immer direkt aus der Verlängerung bekommen. Also gradlinig. Sonst steht er immer unter einer 'Kantlast', wird also permanet gekantet und wird schneller undicht oder knickt Dir im Extremfall eines Tages einfach durch... Sieht dann nicht nur blöd aus und behindert die Weiterfahrt, sondern ist auch teuer und nicht ganz ungefährlich...

Würde ich sicherheitshalber echt bei bergwerk nachfragen, alleine wegen schon um die Garantieansprüche dem Dämpferhersteller und Bergwerk gegenüber zu wahren... 

Und... Mach endlich mal Luft auf die Reifen !!!! Die werden ja unrund.... bist narrisch.... schlagen doch unten schon ne Falte...

Man man man das keiner das dem armen Jungs sacht... 

Grüßle
Day

P.S.: Regg Dich mal in meinem Forum ( www.planetshooter.de ) und meld Dich mal im Team Nightmarebereich... die Jungs wollen Dich mal kennenlernen... schließlich wollen die Dich kennen bevor sie Dich auf heimischen Grund im Sommer verheizen  
Die Jungs aus meinem Team im Forum sind: Daywalker (it me), Kryolith, Dr.Hannibal, Reisser, Basti, Rotwild, Plögi (der ist aber quasi schon raus aus dem Team und nie da)...

Nachtrag: Wenn alle Stricke reißen, muss ich mal die dicke Werchzeuchkiste einpacken und rübergedübelt kommen... ist ja nur ne Stunde weit wech...


----------



## RiSC (2. Januar 2004)

...


----------



## RiSC (4. Januar 2004)

..


----------



## RiSC (8. Januar 2004)

...


----------



## RiSC (8. Januar 2004)

rAdrenalin > konntest du schon was erreichen bei den konstrukteur? ich habe eine 160mm scheibe hinten, noch kleiner geht ja nicht?! wenn ich den daempfer wie vorgesehen innen montieren wollte, passt das ja eigentlich auch .. aber halt nur ohne die unterlegscheibe, sieht aber auch verdamt eng aus dann .. aber ohne unterlegscheibe will ich den ungerne befestigtlassen, will das meinem huebschen rahmen nicht antun.

mein rad ist noch nicht fahrbereit weil noch ein paar teile fehlen auf die ich warte, aber versuch doch bitte mal was rauszubekommen von seiten des konstruckteur.


----------



## RiSC (12. Januar 2004)

..


----------



## rAdrenalin (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo RiSC!
sorry dass es mit der antwort etwas länger gedauert hat.
Es sieht wie folgt aus:
Der Hinterbau wurde mit/für den Bees-Dämpfer konstruiert der genau wie der von DT ein relativ kleines "Auge" um die Schraube hat. Momentan ist es leider richtig, dass der SPV-Dämpfer nicht passt, eben weil bei diesem das Auge größer ist. Da wir beim konstruieren der Bikes nicht jede inzukunft irgendwann mal kommende Dämpfergröße einplanen können kann es sein, dass mal ein solches Problem auftritt - ich versichere dir aber, dass wir in der nächsten Überarbeitung der Modelle versuchen werden das Problem zu beheben. 
_Inoffiziell_ kann ich dir jetzt nur sagen, dass es eine Möglichkeit wäre vorsichtig etwas am Dämpfer abzuschleifen, jedoch können wir dafür keine Verantwortung übernehmen und ob Manitou dann noch weiter Garantie gewährt ist sehr fraglich.
Ich hoffe du findest eine gute Lösung, auch wenn dies unsererseits wahrscheinlich jetzt eher unbefriedigend für dich war...

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## RiSC (12. Januar 2004)

... und ich dachte schon ich sei vergessen wurden 

ne .. ist schon klar das ihr nicht im vorraus fuer alles und jeden planen koennt, sowas kann ja vorkommen.

was sagen denn die konstrukteure dazu wenn ich den daempfer aussen dran montiere? (weil da irgendwie was dran umzufuschen und rumzuschleifen wuerde ich nur ungerne machen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAdrenalin (13. Januar 2004)

RiSC schrieb:
			
		

> was sagen denn die konstrukteure dazu wenn ich den daempfer aussen dran montiere? (weil da irgendwie was dran umzufuschen und rumzuschleifen wuerde ich nur ungerne machen.)



Hi nochmal!
Den Dämpfer so wie bei dir auf dem Bild gezeigt außen zu montieren ist wie schon gesagt nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, da diese Dämpfer nicht auf eine Querbelastung ausgelegt sind und eigentlich nur genau in die Richtung belastet werden sollen in der auch die Bewegung stattfindet (wie daywalker71 auch richtigerweise sagte). Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Rahmen. 
Hast du schon bei Manitou nachgefragt was die dazu sagen? Ich vermute aber dass die dir auch nichts viel anderes sagen werden.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------

